# Cant Update From 57 1.1



## ajk381 (Oct 31, 2011)

Like the title says. I've tried the steel blue the update version 1.2. And couple others. I'm on 1.1 now. It will boot and shoe the android boot then fade out and will do a short vib every 30-45 Sec. Am I just not waiting long enough? Flashing back to 1.1 and everything works fine.


----------



## daheazle (Oct 22, 2011)

Say what? I would try to give my amatuer input but I don't really understand what the problem is. Can you clarify what rom you are on and what you are trying to go to a bit more and make sure you don't get auto corrected?


----------



## ajk381 (Oct 31, 2011)

Haha. I'm on the heinz 57 1.1. I cant update to 1.2 or the any other themes that require 1.2. It will boot say samsung then say android flash a few times then fade out and the screen stays black and it will make some short vibs. The soft keys light up so I'm not sure if it takes a really long to boot but I gave it like 10 min and still nothing. So I pull the batt open cwm and reflash 1.1 and all is fine


----------



## daheazle (Oct 22, 2011)

I don't see a 1.2 release of heinz 57. Am I missing something? Can you post a link to the thread you are getting it from?


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

daheazle said:


> I don't see a 1.2 release of heinz 57. Am I missing something? Can you post a link to the thread you are getting it from?


It's a Froyo Rom. No idea why he's still using it but he likely isn't going to get a lot of help since it and the themes for it are no longer supported.


----------



## ajk381 (Oct 31, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1151514


----------



## ajk381 (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm trying to get to resurrection version 1.2 but that says you need resurrection version 1.1 but that says you need heinz 1.2 although I think that's the froyo rom your talking about. So can I just go from what I have now to the new resurrection theme?


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

ajk381 said:


> I'm trying to get to resurrection version 1.2 but that says you need resurrection version 1.1 but that says you need heinz 1.2 although I think that's the froyo rom your talking about. So can I just go from what I have now to the new resurrection theme?


No where does it say you need Heinz anything to go to Resurrection. And there isn't a Resurrection 1.2. Go back and do some heavy reading this weekend and then give it a go. At this point I have no idea what you are doing or trying to do.


----------



## daheazle (Oct 22, 2011)

I made a click by click guide. It references Awesome Sauce but can be used for any tw rom. The EE19 and EH09 stock roms linked there are for the mesmerize... if you don't have a mes you need to find the stock roms that work for you on your own.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8513-noob-guide-for-installing-awesome-sauce-rom/ 
Replace the bits that reference Awesome Sauce in steps 6 & 7 with the Tsm Ressurection and you should have no problem. In your case start from the top and don't skip steps.


----------



## ajk381 (Oct 31, 2011)

I was on the AS and followed your guide for that and it worked fine. I was also on the original resurrection prior to this one but had a radio (wouldn't send texts) issue when I tried to change to another one so I had to restore back to froyo and reinstall gingerbread


----------



## ajk381 (Oct 31, 2011)

akellar said:


> No where does it say you need Heinz anything to go to Resurrection. And there isn't a Resurrection 1.2. Go back and do some heavy reading this weekend and then give it a go. At this point I have no idea what you are doing or trying to do.


If you look on the thread for the new resurrection/pdiddy it says under prerequisite u must be on pdiddy v 1.1. And if u go to the bottom thread (for pdiddy 1.1) it says you need to be on heinz 57 v 1.2. Unless I'm missing something but the file I have says 1.1. Unless there is a typo somewhere. I'm just going to try starting over.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

ajk381 said:


> If you look on the thread for the new resurrection it says under prerequisite u must be on resurrection v 1.1. And if u go to the bottom thread (for resurrection 1.1) it says you need to be on heinz 57 v 1.2. Unless I'm missing something but the file I have says 1.1. Unless there is a typo somewhere. I'm just going to try starting over.


I have no idea where you are seeing what you are saying. Link maybe? The word Heinz or prerequisite isn't found in the Resurrection thread anywhere that I can see.


----------



## ajk381 (Oct 31, 2011)

Its in the pdiddy one. I just edited my post


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

ajk381 said:


> Its in the pdiddy one. I just edited my post


PDiddy is a theme not a rom. If you want to use my newest port then you need to be on TSM Resurrection v1.0 (1.1 will be updated soon). The old theme for H57 is no longer supported as the rom is no longer supported. I'm not sure why you are mixing instructions between then two. It sounds like you need to do some more research on what you are flashing. Not being rude but you are going to end up pretty messed up.


----------



## ajk381 (Oct 31, 2011)

Well that makes sense I guess I thought all themes were a whole rom. I think I'm reading too much and getting bits and pieces mixed between things. And I think I found my prob. I'm on the original heinz 57 I'm guna try updating and go from there. Ok I think I'm looking at froyo things. What themes work on gingerbread I guess is the easiest question


----------

